# Wounded Granville homeowner kills intruder



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hope he makes a speedy and full recovery.

Wounded Granville homeowner kills intruder :: WRAL.com



> Creedmoor, N.C. - A Granville County homeowner exchanged gunfire with a suspected burglar early Tuesday, killing the intruder, authorities said.
> 
> Sheriff Brindle Wilkins said Clay Ellington was trying to break into a home on Dove Road, near Creedmoor, and fired shots at the homeowner, Richard Chapel. Chapel returned fire, killing Ellington, the sheriff said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Our prayers are with Mr Chapel. And gratitude for taking one more dirtbag out of the system.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I hope the home owner gets well fast. Good guys 1, scum bags 0. :smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Same here, hope there is no complications. It sure is getting crazy out here.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope Mr. Chapel makes a full recovery. :smt023


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Hats off*

Excellent Job Mr. Chapel, I hope you are well :smt023


----------



## Captaintexas (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Chapel, the good guys win another one.


----------

